# Jockey Club room #'s



## sully4 (Apr 15, 2006)

In light of all the construction going on around the Jockey Club, could anyone out there please advise on which rooms should have the best view?
Thanks,
sully4


----------



## cluemeister (Apr 16, 2006)

I just took a few pictures of Jockey Club yesterday, and can email them to you.  I don't know the unit numbers, but the shots are pretty good and give you a picture of current construction.  PM me, and I'll send them to you.


----------



## Sharhu (Apr 16, 2006)

X08, x06, x04, x02, x00, x34, x32, x30, x28 are the units in Ascot Tower facing Bellagio and the fountains, the higher the better.  Derby Tower the one farthest from Las Vegas Blvd X58, x56, x54, x52, x50, x84, x82, x80 and x78 also face Bellagio but are further back and may end up facing the buildings for Bellagio.  Anything else  definitely faces the construction and will eventually face the wall of the Cosmopolitan.  I also have pictures of the one bedroom we took when we have stayed there and a few of the two bedrooms that my son took when he stayed there.


----------



## Larry (Apr 16, 2006)

cluemeister said:
			
		

> I just took a few pictures of Jockey Club yesterday, and can email them to you.  I don't know the unit numbers, but the shots are pretty good and give you a picture of current construction.  PM me, and I'll send them to you.



Hi I'm also an owner at the JC and would love to see your current pictures. I also sent you a private message.

Thanks


----------



## sully4 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the responses to my question.  We were in Las Vegas in Feb., liked the location for the Jockey Club, and are considering a confirmation there in the future.

If you'll notice from my little tab thing on the side, I'm *brand new* to this forum  (Actually, this is the only forum I am a member of). But we've been timesharing about 10 yrs and members of TUG for a looong time.

So, I'm not being unfriendly, I simply don't know how to e-mail anybody directly from the forum...yet.  Not really sure about the PM thing, either, but I think I've figured out it means Private Message ?

I'm not computer illiterate, just gotta figure it all out.

Thanks again for all your helpful posts!

sully4


----------



## ladyz (May 3, 2006)

If there is anybody with knowledge of how the Jockey Club works, I would appreciate any info. Such as:
Which one is the better unit with the better view: Rm 802 or 1182? What does an A or B after the unit number mean? Which unit numbers are closer to the street with a north view of Bellagio....I mean is room 802 closer to Las Vegas Blvd or is room 830 closer?  Eventhough I own (as an example) room 802 week 14, can I request the same room number and use it during week 21? Is it better to own a one bedroom unit or a two bedroom unit. Thanks for any info. 

LadyZ


----------



## ladyz (May 5, 2006)

Where can I get the floor plans of the Jockey Club units? I have searched everywhere on the internet, but can't seem to find any information on how the rooms are situated.


----------



## stacyl (Oct 12, 2006)

wanted to bring this to the front again as i am interested in the floor/unit layout as well.

anybody out there have information on room locations within the towers?


----------



## cluemeister (Oct 12, 2006)

*Very familiar*

Stacy,

Your feverish interest in Jockey Club resembles my interest in PT's  a year ago.  I struggled for weeks in an attempt to find a floorplan and room number layout. 

Many people helped me on this board, but nobody had a photocopy of the room numbers. I was never super sure of what I bought until I walked into Polo Towers for the first time.

My advice would be to suggest to you that there is probably a rhyme and reason to the room numbers at JC, and that you should call Jockey Club customer service.  Nicely explain your dilemma about wanting to buy a unit, and  perhaps they may help you with the room numbers/floorplans.

Some customer service people at PT's were very helpful to me, others not so much.

Good luck!


----------



## stacyl (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks for all your help in answering my questions.


----------



## fnewman (Oct 13, 2006)

The very best way would be to go to the JC and walk down the halls.  You can easiy walk into the lobby and take the elevator to any floor you desire, no questions asked.  The units on the North side will be very easy to identify; in addition, you can tell a lot from the outside with respect to which floors may eventually be blocked by growing trees, etc.


----------

